# Columbian or Argentine?



## hunter4life (Oct 31, 2013)

So, I've heard lots of differences between these two and heard a lot of bad talk towards Columbian Tegus..I originally was going to get a Columbian but I've had people tell me to just buy an Argentine B/W Tegu or a Red Tegu, any opinons? Could really help me!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 31, 2013)

_Go with what you want since you have to take care of it. Also taking some time to browse through some of the threads in this section will answer your questions and then some. The search engine in the top right corner helps also._


----------



## KritterKeeper (Nov 1, 2013)

I went through the same debate before getting my columbian but honestly like bubblz said get what you want. Its really all about what you want to deal with i guess. There are pros and cons to both. I picked a columbian because they stay smaller, dont hibernate and dont need quite as huge of a cage as an argentine. That said they are smaller and way more flighty and take longer to 'tame' down than an argentine but i knew that ahead of time so my little crazy guy wasnt a surprise to me. With time and effort they can tame down roughly as much as an argentine. Look into both and decide what youre willing/able to handle and go from there...


----------



## Brettm (Dec 4, 2013)

hunter4life said:


> So, I've heard lots of differences between these two and heard a lot of bad talk towards Columbian Tegus..I originally was going to get a Columbian but I've had people tell me to just buy an Argentine B/W Tegu or a Red Tegu, any opinons? Could really help me!





hunter4life said:


> So, I've heard lots of differences between these two and heard a lot of bad talk towards Columbian Tegus..I originally was going to get a Columbian but I've had people tell me to just buy an Argentine B/W Tegu or a Red Tegu, any opinons? Could really help me!





hunter4life said:


> So, I've heard lots of differences between these two and heard a lot of bad talk towards Columbian Tegus..I originally was going to get a Columbian but I've had people tell me to just buy an Argentine B/W Tegu or a Red Tegu, any opinons? Could really help me!


Michigan here too(Grand Rapids). I picked up a columbian in October, she was around four months old when I got her and wasn't handled much. She has tamed down rather nicely I just make sure I work with her a little everyday . I put her on my bed with me while watch tv and pet her she seems to enjoy it. Haven't had any issues with her attempting to bite.


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 4, 2013)

Michigan a over here two haha, that's great your Columbian is taming down they get quite the bad rep from uneducated people they are quite awesome animals and with work can be better than some argentines


----------



## Brettm (Dec 4, 2013)

AssassinExotics said:


> Michigan a over here two haha, that's great your Columbian is taming down they get quite the bad rep from uneducated people they are quite awesome animals and with work can be better than some argentines


yea i heard so maney bad things about them that i thought there was something wrong with her beacause she has been so good lol. where in mi are you?


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 4, 2013)

Howell area


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 4, 2013)

But yeah I think columbians are pretty awesome I almost picked up a pair of dog tame adults at the Taylor show but I didn't have any money haha


----------



## Paleogirl (Jan 29, 2014)

I like both of them but I also have lots of experience with both species. Beginners would probably prefer Argentines since they are usually less work as far as taming goes. I'd say the biggest difference between the two though is that Argentine's usually get bigger and are generally more expensive but have prettier colours as adults. Colombians are also far less willing to eat fruit and veggies from what I've seen, but they aren't picky eaters when it comes to meat.


----------

